# Movie Review- Glory Road



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The inspiring true story of the underdog Texas Western basketball team, with history's first all African American starting lineup of players, who took the country by storm, surprisingly winning the 1966 NCAA tournament title. Josh Lucas stars as Hall of Famer Don Haskins, the passionately dedicated college basketball coach that changed the history of basketball with his team's victory in this time of innocence. 

This movie was really good. Sports fans and non sports fans alike will enjoy this movie. WOW. This movie gave me chills down my spine. It is historical but boy is the story good. I wont spoil this movie as you need to see it your self! I just cant tell you how much how good this movie was. You get very involved emotionally into this movie and is a very emotional roller coaster. It really makes you realize how racist some people were and still are. 

I heard there was interviews with the real players while the credits rolled, but I missed them. Also there is a cameo of the real Don Haskins.


----------

